# So many e-mails



## Katybug (Aug 25, 2013)

The company I worked for closed and I found myself without a job while in my late 50's.  With no insurance 'til I found another position, I ordered a few meds from Canada.  (They're far cheaper but they require a prescription.) Here it is well over 10 yrs later and I no longer do that, but nonetheless what an *impossible *can of worms I opened.  Apparently if you ever order from out of the country, every sleaze pharmacy in the world has access to your info.  I receive about 100 e-mails per week (and at least a doz phone calls per month) from drug companies promoting men's products.  It's always related to increasing whatever -- you get the picture. What a PIA it is and tho I send all  of them to junk mail, new ones arrive daily. 

And I have been on the DO NOT CALL list for my home phone and cell phone for as long as it's been offered, yet still get many calls from consolidation credit companies and other telemarketers.  I've tried reporting it, but found it's far more trouble than it's worth.  When I see via caller ID that it's from another state, I just pick up the phone and say "please remove me from your list as I have no interest," then immediately hang up.   But they still come in at the rate of 10-15 per week. It's so darned disruptive and irritating. I suspect no one removes me because it's a recording I'm talking to.  I tried waiting until a live person came on a few mos ago and he actually cursed me out when I asked they not call me again.  Aaarrrrgghh!!

Anyone else have these problems?


----------



## Michael. (Aug 25, 2013)

The short answer here is to change your email address and perhaps your phone number?

Of course you would have to notify everybody important to you but it would solve the immediate problem.

Many of our friends only answer the phone after the person calling starts to leave a message and they know the caller.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

There is no problem that cannot be solved without the proper application of high explosives . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2013)

I use "throwaway" email addresses whenever I don't want to get spammed. Still, I get daily offers in my "real" email of pills that are guaranteed to put more bang in my wang and of course the offers of free Cenegenics treatments ... 

I don't have a working cell-phone so no problem there, but with those I also use the equivalent of a "throwaway", the pre-paid cheapie phones. Hey, if it's good enough for the Mob it's good enough for me!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_ Oh yes Katybug i have had to change my email addy due to getting all these emails offering me ****** and advice on how to bed a female, and girls offering to show me their nude shots WTF, last time i looked i was female, i am still trying to work out where i might have gone to attract this trash, i was geting about 30-40 a day, so last week i deleted that Gmail account and i am now free of that trash._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't get too much spam, but in my junk mail I have the option to 'block sender', if it's the same person sending things over and over again.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 25, 2013)

> _so last week i deleted that Gmail account _



Gmail has filters for blocking unwanted emails, that work for me


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_I would have liked to use that but these mongrels used the throwaway email addy's, just too many to filter_


----------



## Murphy (Aug 25, 2013)

> _I would have liked to use that but these mongrels used the throwaway email addy's, just too many to filter_



Rather than attempt to filter through addresses there is an option "that contain the words" to filter out.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2013)

I couldn't imagine living with annoying and  persistent phone calls and email attacks  like that... not for long anyway!  Like everyone has said,  change phone number/email or block your information from these people who make life miserable.    It's a little work sometimes and annoying to have to do, but you would get some peace of mind.
The stuff that fills your email, from people you don't know,  could also contain imbedded virus problems for you too.
And that could bring on bigger problems. :aargh:  ...  worth the time to clean it all out.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_These morons were smart they used that email gadget that makes up an email addy each time you send an email and hides your real one, i can't remember what it is called, and they also changed wording so it wasn't the same, i started writing down email addys and had about 40 and gave up, so i just opened another account and deleted the old one.
               Another way you could try is to say hang on someone is at the door and leave the phone off the hook for ages , they hate that, or pretend that you are a caller as well and ask for his number , they hang up quickly._


----------



## Murphy (Aug 25, 2013)

A forum member educated me how to discourage nuisance phone calls, but it takes a bit of practice to get it down pat and best done under the shower should someone throw a net over you. And that is to imitate a breaking up mobile (cell) phone call. You know the staccato-type conversation.

Once its effective its hard to stop laughing as the little foreign man on the other end goes nuts and yelling that his 'bloody phone is no good'


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

Murphy said:


> A forum member educated me how to discourage nuisance phone calls, but it takes a bit of practice to get it down pat and best done under the shower should someone throw a net over you. And that is to imitate a breaking up mobile (cell) phone call. You know the staccato-type conversation.
> 
> Once its effective its hard to stop laughing as the little foreign man on the other end goes nuts and yelling that his 'bloody phone is no good'



This terrific technique just might get me to answer the phone again . . .


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

Guy at work got so sick of the endless emails from the boss that he just forwards them to junk.  Love it.


----------



## terra (Aug 26, 2013)

This is my number one weapon against spam.  It's free, it's simple to use and most important, it works.

http://www.spamihilator.com/en


----------



## Katybug (Aug 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't get too much spam, but in my junk mail I have the option to 'block sender', if it's the same person sending things over and over again.



I "block sender" all the time, but there must be a gazillion of them w/probably dozens of e-mail addresses per company.  It's impossible to stop them.  I can't stand the thoughts of changing my e-mail addy or phone number, as I've had them for years, but I'm considering it.  The only good news is that I'm usually working or out and about during the day, so I miss the majority of them.  A feature on my TV lets me know the calls I missed and last week there were 35.  My land line phone # is public info, but I don't get how they have access to my cell phone number, tho I only get a couple per month via cell. I only use it with family & friends and have never given the number out to any businesses, but they obviously have their ways.  And I rec'd my 4th Nigerian scam letter this week, HA! As if anyone thinking clearly at all would send money to those thieving scoundrels!!!  I am amazed that ANYONE falls for that....send money to get money. What a joke!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2013)

I just think having a *land line* for *years* is an invitation for the headaches you mention above.  Only remedy I can think of, is pull the plug on that situation.  I do understand how you feel.  

My daughter finally gave up her land line she had for over 20 years, when she started getting a weekly call from some doctor's office for a Jennie Martin about medical tests results .. and they rattled results of testing over the phone to my daughters  message machine!   .. they would say, now, if you are not Jennie Martin.. do not listen to this call ...  ????????:saywhat:


----------



## Katybug (Aug 26, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I just think having a *land line* for *years* is an invitation for the headaches you mention above.  Only remedy I can think of, is pull the plug on that situation.  I do understand how you feel.
> 
> My daughter finally gave up her land line she had for over 20 years, when she started getting a weekly call from some doctor's office for a Jennie Martin about medical tests results .. and they rattled results of testing over the phone to my daughters  message machine!   .. they would say, now, if you are not Jennie Martin.. do not listen to this call ...  ????????:saywhat:



I know, isn't it crazy?  But the "do not listen to this call"  is a big LOL.   I have gotten sooo many serious calls with the wrong number.  If it's serious enough, I call and let the caller know they reached the wrong number.  I would appreciate someone doing that on my behalf.


----------

